# How To Make A Slingshot Out Of Multiplex Plus A Can Cut!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow long day I finally finished this video Iv'e been working on it for ever and had to scramble to finish it today. I'm so tired I hope your happy







anyway back to the subject at hand I just posted my newest epic tutorial ( I'm very humble ) making this mutliplex tom's ergo slingshot that I think turned out really well! If you watch this video you get a full tutorial no steps left out fast motion video highlighting the entire process plus a can cut at the end. I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

JD, you my friend are very handy indeed!!!! I like the videos and your how fast you can file and sand is mind numbing!!!! Good Work!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Man I was so busy yesterday I forgot it was Tuesday!! Another awesome video Josh! Simple, less than 10 minute video on making a multiplex slingshot...great work! Did I see an anvil in the background on one of the shots...does that mean you have started forging? I hope yes and I also hope that future videos will show your work with that.

At this rate, you will be a master slingshot maker/builder before your even old enough to drive!! Keep them comming Josh...I really do enjoy your videos!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

All of your comments make me smile! Thanks urban fisher! I always love hearing from you and yes I got a 105 pound antique anvil from a friend who was keeping it in his garage not using it and it was given to him by a friend and now it's mine  Best day ever when I got it I sanded the surface and made a hardy chisel and now I'm making forged crosses, slingshots, bottle openers, hooks and everything! I am addicted! Here are some pics to tide you over until the videos come out (not going to be for a couple of weeks sorry I had a lot of pre filmed videos) Enjoy! Josh.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow Josh!!! You have been metal working! That's great to see! Looks like you have already started making all kinds of cool stuff. That's just awesome! And I really do enjoy your videos (wasn't just saying that to be nice). I have other hobbies and watch all kinds of videos when it comes to them (like fishing or camping) but a lot of them aren't really that good. (And these are videos from adults!!) Your videos are very well made and very informative...those are the kind of videos I really look for...and to think your not even old enough to drive yet!!

I hope many people like myself continue to encourage you to do what you do. There are so many people out there that lack any kind of real hands on type skills that it takes to complete new and challenging projects. I can't tell you how many times I see someone see something and think..."I'm going to do that!" Usually only to realize that there is a learning curve with new things and many get discouraged and give up. At a young age, I think you understand that. You know new things take work and exprience but it doesn't seem to discourage you. I'm sure you have had your share of "failures" but you keep on creating cool things! I bet most kids your age have no idea on how to do half the stuff you can do. It may seem like fun and learning now...but believe me, those are impressive skills that will help you throughout your life!!


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

I always enjoy videos from the younger guys, IT gives me hope for the future. It is also nice to see kids building something by hand and not on the video game screen.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys you have no idea how much your comments mean to me. I have had my fair share of criticism and failures and have second guessed why I'm doing this a couple of times. But comments like these keep me going and all I can say is thank you so much for believing in me and my vision and supporting me with kind words. And always being there to give me some encouragement. So I can't thank you enough for all of your encouragement and support .


----------

